# Fall Roof And Siding Cleaning



## Marcia (Mar 22, 2007)

Good Day!

My Outback has been sitting in my driveway under oak trees this summer between camping trips. I'm afraid to even look at the roof! Plan to clean and condition next weekend. I'd love some good product recommendations. After cleaning the roof, do I put on another coat of product and let it air dry? Can I clean and condition the roof with the same product? Right now I have something by Thetford (?spelling), but what's the best product? Thanks in advance!

Marcia Kitchka


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I clean the roof with laundry soap (or ****-n-span if I have some) and that is it. I never put any protectant on it. Once it is washed I inspect the caulk then patch the caulk as required then put the trailer away.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

I have actually contacted Keystone on this topic.  They recommend DiCor products. First use the Rubber Roof Cleaner, then Roof Gard Rubber Protectant. Disclaimer, I have not yet done this, products are on order (warning, not cheap) and will be doing this Late Oct.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've used the Dicor Cleaner and protector. I've been happy with them and haven't seen the need to change.


----------

